# Java Script in ein Htm Datei einbinden?



## rolfrioja (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

1.

ich habe ein JavaScript (Imagetape) das ich in ca. 30  Htm-Seiten eingeben muss.

Um nicht in allen Seiten den Script eingeben zu müssen, habe ich gedacht, daraus ein externes Script  zB: javascript.js zu machen, um nur in den Seiten die Adresse des Scripts angeben zu müssen? 

ZB: 
<script type="text/javascript" scr:="javascript.js">

Wenn ja was muss ich beachten?

Hab es mal Laienhaft probiert, klappt leider nicht.




2. 

Kann mir hier Jemand ein anderes Script empfehlen. 

Ich suche ein "Vertikales Imagetape" am liebsten wäre mir keine feste Reihenfolge sondern Reihenfolge nach dem Zufallsprinzip.

Danke erstmal


----------



## Rydl (21. Mai 2008)

zu 1.: wenn du den doppelpunkt bei src weglässt, könnte es funktionieren.

zu 2.: ich glaub daran hat hier niemand interesse, da das hier ein java forum ist und kein java script forum (juhu, endlich konnte ich auch mal jemanden in die schranken weisen! )


----------



## rolfrioja (22. Mai 2008)

Danke für Deine flotte Antwort

Ok..., das mit dem Doppelpunkt war hier ein Schreib-Fehler von mir.   


Es klappt aber auch nicht ohne?   :bahnhof: 

Na da bin ich aber froh, dass ich hier unter Anfängerfragen richtig bin. 

Deshalb hier meine Anfängerfrage: 

Wo besteht der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen Java (Forum)  und Java-Script (Forum)  ???:L und warum werde ich 

:wink: somit in dei Schranken verwiesen :bahnhof: Ist es hier nicht erlaubt Fragen zu einem Script zu stellen?   


Danke


----------



## Schnitter (22. Mai 2008)

hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

mehr code wäre hilfreich.

hast den script-tag z.B. geschlossen?


----------



## rolfrioja (22. Mai 2008)

Schnitter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099



Danke, so lernt man immer noch was dazu  :toll: 



> mehr code wäre hilfreich.
> 
> hast den script-tag z.B. geschlossen?




Ich schick Dir eine PM mit dem Script, da ich hier keinen ärger bekommen möchte. 

Danke


----------

